# SE Chisels



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anyone heard of these Amazon.com: SE 8" - 12 Pc Professional Wood Carving Chisels: Home & Garden

Also, what are the different types included in this set used for? Just trying to learn a little.. Thanks!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

the price sounds two good to be true. Chances are that they are soft steel. I noticed that there was only one review and it said that he just used them on plaster. If i were you i would pass.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks wwk..I will take your advice on that. I am looking for a starter set and have seen some good advisories on that subject on some other threads, was just curious on this line.


----------

